# OPC Servor for free (open Source)



## BorisDieKlinge80 (20 August 2008)

Kennt ihr konstelose OPC Server,
am besten Open source?


----------



## seeba (20 August 2008)

Für welche Steuerung denn? Soweit ich weiß gibt es da noch keinen, aber wenn du sowieso eine eigenen Applikation schreiben musst, kannst du dir mal libnodave ansehen.


----------



## marlob (20 August 2008)

Gucke mal hier, http://www.opcconnect.com/freesrv.php, vielleicht ist da was dabei.


----------

